

Show HN: Jongo, a RESTful JDBC Interface Server - Ubersoldat
http://code.google.com/p/jongo/

======
pan69
Interesting. I'm only wondering why its a server with embedded jetty and not
the other way around, a server that I can embed in my servlet engine of
choice.

~~~
Ubersoldat
I'm working on making this a deployable WAR. In the future it should be able
to be deployed in any AS and in google apps engine. But first, I wanted it to
work as an applications server for JavaScript.

------
Ubersoldat
Jongo is a Java server (with embedded Jetty) which provides CRUD operations
over any JDBC supported RDBMS using REST.

